# One Pass recordings not made, "Account Closed?"



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

My One Passes didn't record Tuesday, and when I look at why on the right lower side of the screen it says "Account Closed."

I have Lifetime Service.

Anyone else see this? Any hints?

For now I cancelled the One Passes that were affected and recreated them and hope they will record next week.

In the mean time I'm really grateful for DISH Network's Primetime Anytime that allowed me to watch the shows TiVo decided not to record for some reason.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

About the only thing you can do is call Tivo.


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> About the only thing you can do is call Tivo.


My status says my account is fine.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

This happened to me once. I had to do a manual service connect to correctly sync the Tivo account info.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

So this just happened to me tonight. Nothing is scheduled on my To Do list. And a show an hour ago didn't record. In the recording history it says "This show was not recorded because your Tivo Service Account is closed." But in the System Information I don't see anything saying "closed". My last daily call was just past noon ET today. I'm doing a new daily call now while I wait on hold for Tivo customer service. Oh, Rovi!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

bmgoodman said:


> So this just happened to me tonight. Nothing is scheduled on my To Do list. And a show an hour ago didn't record. In the recording history it says "This show was not recorded because your Tivo Service Account is closed." But in the System Information I don't see anything saying "closed". My last daily call was just past noon ET today. I'm doing a new daily call now while I wait on hold for Tivo customer service. Oh, Rovi!


Looks like an extra daily call and a reboot has put my To Do list back to normal. Of course, had I not been home, I"m not sure how long the Account Closed would have taken to resolve itself. Looks like yet another reason the Tivo app needs a "Restart the DVR" option!


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

bmgoodman said:


> ...Looks like yet another reason the Tivo app needs a "Restart the DVR" option!


Last week i bought a Belkin WeMo Mini Smart Plug at Best Buy ($35) and plugged my TiVo into it (after playing with it all evening on my table lamp and window fan first).

Now when i'm away from home, i can use the WeMo app on my phone to kill power to my TiVo, then restore power to force a reboot. I'm going to buy another one for my Tuning Adapter.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

randywalters said:


> Last week i bought a Belkin WeMo Mini Smart Plug at Best Buy ($35) and plugged my TiVo into it (after playing with it all evening on my table lamp and window fan first).
> 
> Now when i'm away from home, i can use the WeMo app on my phone to kill power to my TiVo, then restore power to force a reboot. I'm going to buy another one for my Tuning Adapter.


Good idea, I'll perhaps add one to my Stream also

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

I have this happen to me. First time was a month or so ago. I reported it and was told to removed and recreate the One Pass that failed. This makes zero sense to me; it seems to be the stock answer to almost every reported problem.

When it happened, it was only a problem for a brief period. Later shows recorded fine, and that One Pass was fine the next day (I didn't recreate it). And, of course, my account was not closed.

It then happened again. So I figured I'd try the Tivo support voodoo. Since it's such an intermittent problem it's hard to tell if something fixed it. 

But it hapened again today, this time midday instead of overnight. And, of course, my account is not actually closed. It happened on a different One Pass.

The suggested "re-do the One Pass" non-solution would mean I have to drop and re-add every One Pass in order to avoid missing a recording.

I am unaware of anyway to export all the details of all the One Pass entries. And I can't even get all the info from the list of One Pass items. I have several set up as timed recordings. The start and end times are not even shown in the one pass. I'd have to deduce what I did from the name and placement in the One Pass list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JamesBritt said:


> I am unaware of anyway to export all the details of all the One Pass entries.


New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg

Only you can decide if this program, which will save your 1P entries, is worth the effort.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I had that happen twice last year, IIRC it was both Lifetimed OTA's that were affected, but my Roamio Basic never had the problem.
This all happened before I got the Bolt, so unknown if it would suffer as well.
Connection to TiVo fixed the issue both times, and luckily I caught it before it actually affected things.
I tend to check my ToDo lists often.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JamesBritt said:


> I have this happen to me. First time was a month or so ago. I reported it and was told to removed and recreate the One Pass that failed. This makes zero sense to me; it seems to be the stock answer to almost every reported problem.
> 
> When it happened, it was only a problem for a brief period. Later shows recorded fine, and that One Pass was fine the next day (I didn't recreate it). And, of course, my account was not closed.
> 
> ...


Someone else reported this "account closed" issue as well

TiVo Roamio Major problem

I would use kmttg to save your OnePasses also.

Scott


----------



## dkleeman22 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have TIVO Edge and this happens to me regularly, at least once every other week. And it happens to all my OnePasses. I have found that I need to pull up the one pass and just hit Enter on the line that says you want these options. Today I noticed that it said that the last TIVO connection failed. It happened to be at a time when my router had failed, which seems to happen a lot. I did a Connect for TIVO and after that all the OnePasses re-appeared. I would think that TIVO would try again if it has failed. And wouldn't post a message that my account is closed.


----------

